
I compiled a list of 26 firms offering Non-Dilutive funding options to Founders - ndewda
https://district.substack.com/p/26-firms-offering-non-dilutive-funding
======
ndewda
If you have some initial traction and recurring revenue in place already, you
can raise money without going to VCs and scale your business at your own pace.

Whether you are a solo founder of a bootstrapped business with a $1k in MRR or
a startup founder with $100M in ARR, there is an option available for you to
raise money without giving away your equity.

A couple of examples from the complete list below:

(KickPay)[[https://kickpay.com/](https://kickpay.com/)]: If you are in
eCommerce space and have enough inventory but need access to capital before
you “sell” your inventory. KickPay is a great option for you.

(PodFund)[[https://pod.fund/](https://pod.fund/)]: If you are a Podcast
creator who is noticing some traction and revenue and are looking to scale
your efforts, do check out PodFund.

You can check out the complete list of companies below. I hope you find this
useful.

[https://district.substack.com/p/26-firms-offering-non-
diluti...](https://district.substack.com/p/26-firms-offering-non-dilutive-
funding)

